# Matching panel said YES!



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

Panel went really well today, they didnt even have any questions for us, just a straight approval   

cant wait now

Best wishes   

Wendy


----------



## Mrs Dibbles (Aug 19, 2007)

Fab fab news. Hope we get the same on thursday!!!! Congratulations! YAY!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

Wonderful news.

Bop


----------



## Sonybear (Sep 8, 2008)

Brilliant News!!


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

That's wonderful news!   
Huge Congratulations   

Luv Anj x


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

many many congrats!!    looking forward to hearing about intros etc xxxxx


----------



## libby29 (Dec 27, 2008)

Yay, thats amazing, well done and congrats mummy! xx


----------



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

Thank you soooo much ladies, it still doesn't feel real at all, no matter how hard I try!

Well, I am finishing work on Friday (for what I think will be 9 months OMG!)  and we are meeting our little guy for the first time next Tuesday   so excited, honestly cannot believe it!!

Best of luck to Mrs Dibbles, I will have everything crossed for you, I can completely sympathise with how you are feeling right now, it was so nerve wracking, but I am sure you will be fine xxx will be thinking of you    

Also Congratulations Libby on your approval - you are going to be a mummy    xx

Will keep you posted how things go next week

Best wishes and thanks again   

Wendy xxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Congratulations   hope Tuesday goes wonderfully  

kj x


----------



## panorama (Feb 7, 2005)

Congrats! Hope tuesday comes round quickly, how exciting!!


----------



## sieve (Mar 10, 2008)

Congratulations Willswendy and good luck for today Mrs dibbles - not that you will prob need it   .  i have been lurking last few months, finding time really long, been approved for 6 months now and nothing happening.  hopefully it will soon and i will really know what you guys feel like.  OMG really going to be a mum!!!     Bring it on  ....... soon please


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Such wonderful news! Hope Tuesday goes really well xx


----------



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

Thanks sooo much guys, honestly cant beleive it still xx 

Sieve, fingers crossed it will be soon for you xx Nothing can prepare you for how it feels to be where I am right now, but it will happen - so as hard as it sounds just enjoy your time, because soon your world (as you know it) will be turned on its head, and *yes *you will be a mummy 

Best wishes 

Wendy


----------

